# Help with Zune connection



## joshboy (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi everyone I'm brand new to the whole message board concept as well as the VW thing. I just bought a 09 GTI and need an AUX port but I guess since it came with an Ipod adapter I don't have one..does this sound right and are there any suggestions?


----------



## DeMarco (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Help with Zune connection (joshboy)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3434653
Read all of it. You probably have SAT radio and the Premium 7 headunit. If you release the terminals, no splicing is required.


----------

